# Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2013)

Hallo
Da gerade eine Umfrage läuft , wie ihr eure Teiche Abdeckt , würde mich jetzt mal Intressieren Wieviele Koi-Besitzer Abdecken und wieviele nicht .
Da ich ja nächstes Jahr auch Koi - Besitzer werden will und eigendlich nicht Abdecken will , bin ich mal gespannt was hier rauskommt .


----------



## muh.gp (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo,

ich erwarte meinen ersten Winter als Koiteichbesitzer und werde auf alle Fälle abdecken. Letzten Winter hatte ich meinen damals neuen Terrassenteich ebenfalls abgedeckt und nie Eis im Wasser. Außerdem vermeide ich mit der Abdeckung, dass meine beiden Jungs auf die Idee Schlittschuhlaufen kommen.... 

Die Frage des "wie" ist noch offen, aber da schaue ich mir in der anderen Umfrage gerade die Beispiele an und werde so hoffentlich zur für mich besten Alternative kommen.

Auch über den Zeitpunkt der Abdeckung grüble ich noch. Auf der einen Seite möchte ich die Temperatur halten, andererseits meine Koi so lange wie möglich beobachten...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch das erste mal abdecken.
habe mir dazu einen Folientunnel gekauft und hoffe das alles gut geht .


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Oh Micha!
Im Prinzip mußt Du sechs Fragen stellen!
Wer deckt ab mit Heizung und lässt die Pumpe weiter laufen?
 Wer deckt ab mit Heizung und lässt die Pumpe nicht weiter laufen ?
 Wer deckt ab ohne Heizung und lässt die Pumpe  weiter laufen?
 Wer deckt ab ohne Heizung und lässt die Pumpe nicht weiter laufen ?
 Wer deckt nicht ab (Heizung macht kein Sinn) und lässt die Pumpe weiter laufen?
Oder wer deckt nicht ab und schaltet alles aus?
Kompliziert was?:shock

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

:friede
Ne ne lass mal gut sein Ron
Da könnte mal die Liste der Antworten noch um 20 Erweitern , selbst dann hätte man nicht alle.

Ich denk mir halt für was Abdecken...? Dürfte doch den Koi egal sein , ganz untem im Teich ( bei keine ahnung wieviel Grad da so herschen ...? ) rumzuschwimmen , und den Frühling abzuwarten.


----------



## lotta (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo an alle Mitdiskutierer,
ich habe das erste Jahr unseres Teiches, alles der Natur überlasssen 
und dabei 3 Fische aus dem Eis pickeln müssen.
Letztes Jahr dann, 
habe ich ALLE rausgefangen und in einer notdürtigen Keller IH : 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37603,
bestens durch den Winter gebracht
Dieses Jahr, habe ich beschlossen alle Fische im Teich zu lassen 
und mit Holzlatten und Styrodur, anzudecken.
Im kommenden Frühjahr, werde ich dann wohl erst berichten können,
ob es die beste Alternative gewesen ist


----------



## Pammler (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ich habe nur Shubunkins und Goldfische. Ich nehme die Pumpe raus und die __ Rohrkolben und der Eisfreihalter reichen. 1 von ca. 25 Fischen ist letzten Winter gestorben, den Winter davor haben alle überlebt.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Micha !
Die Wassertemperatur wird so bei 4 Grad liegen, Koi- Besitzer streben 6-7 Grad an.

Hi Lotta!
Wenn spätesten's bei 8 Grad die Herz- Lungen- Maschiene ausgeschaltet wird und sich das Schichtenwasser bilden kann, dann passiert selten etwas mit den Fischen, ob Koi oder nicht.
Eigentlich sagen Dir die Fische bescheid, wenn sie nichts mehr fressen 2 Tage später aus die Maus. .....Saison Ende....

LG Ron!


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ich stell nur meine Finnhütte aus Doppelstegplatten aufs Wasser.
In dieser steht die Belüfterpumpe mit 200 L/h.
Damit fahren wir jetzt seit 10 Jahren ohne Verluste.

Ansonsten, nur die harten kommen in den Garten, der Rest aufn Kompost 

LG René


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ja genau Rene!
Belüftungspumpe sehe ich auch als sehr wichtig an. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche damit die Wasserschichten im Winter nicht zerstört werden und der Teich besser Abgasen kann.
So, wenn jetzt schon alles zur Winter-Tätigkeit geschrieben wird, dann können wir uns im Winter voll auf unser Spiel konzentrieren.  .....Was ist es?......macht schon mal Bilder!!!!!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Doc (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Koi können, und das auch länger, bei bis zu 1 Grad überleben. Nachteil bei beheizten Teichen: Auch __ Parasiten überleben den Winter ...


----------



## Ulli (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wird auf jeden Fall abgedeckt und die WT auf min. 7 Grad gehalten. Ich hatte die ersten 3 Jahre nicht abgedeckt und nicht geheizt aber viele Probleme mit den Fischen und dem Teich gehabt.
Letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal abgedeckt und keinerlei Streß mit den Fischen...
Also es gibt aus meiner Sicht die Möglichkeiten:

Nicht abdecken, dann Pumpe und Filter aus, Eisfreihalter einsetzen
Abdecken und Pumpe/Filter aus bei ca. 8 Grad, sollte dann nicht zufrieren
Abdecken und Heizen, Temp aber zwischen 6 und 8 Grad halten, WT zwischen 8 und 12 vermeiden.

Grüßle
Ulli


----------



## Ulli (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*



Doc schrieb:


> Koi können, und das auch länger, bei bis zu 1 Grad überleben. Nachteil bei beheizten Teichen: Auch __ Parasiten überleben den Winter ...



Hallo Markus,

Koi können nicht länger bei 1 Grad überleben, ab 4 Grad über längere Zeit tragen sie bleibende Schäden davon. Die Parasiten überleben sowieso, egal wie lange wie kalt, sie werden nur langsamer in ihren Aktivitäten. Deshalb sollte man die Fische untersuchen, bevor sie in den Winter gehen. __ Würmer und Wunden unbedingt behandeln!

Wer länger unter 4 Grad geht, geht ein Risiko für die Koi ein.   

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Sandra1976 (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo,
also wir decken unseren Teich (mit Koi) auch nicht ab. Wir schalten die Pumpe bei Minusgraden ab und haben bereits im Spätherbst 4 Eisfreihalter in ca. 20-30 cm Wassertiefe installiert. 3 qm Wasseroberfläche sind daher im Winter immer frei und die Koi in 2 Meter Tiefe sind immer gut zu beobachten. Bisher hatten wir keine Probleme und haben alle unsere Koi gut durch jeden Winter gebracht. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es einen Unterschied macht aber unsere Koi kommen aus Naturteichen und überwintern auch dort wenn sie bei unserem Händler nicht abverkauft werden.
Vielleicht macht sie das einfach schon robuster. 
VG Sandra


----------



## Boxerfan (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ich schneide die Pflanzen nicht ganz zurück, lasse sie 10 cm  über Wasseroberfläche stehen. Die Pumpe.Habe noch nie abgedeckt und auch noch keine Ausfälle über Winter gehabt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo,
auch ich decke nicht ab.
Ich hab nen Eisfreihalter und Belüfter über Winter laufen.
Dadurch habe ich im letzten doch sehr kalten Winter rund um den Freihalter eine Fläche von ca 1,5 qm eisfrei halten können.


----------



## Nori (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ich decke nicht ab - das lass ich der Natur machen - die Eis-DECKE ist ja auch ne Abdeckung und isoliert genau wie ein Iglu.
Ansonsten wird mittels Lüfterplatte sowie eines Eisfreihalters für den Gasaustausch gesorgt.

Ich würde sagen eine künstliche Abdeckung macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man das Wasser beheizt - ansonsten kühlt es mit der Zeit genauso aus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Limnos (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hi

Wenn der Teich tief genug ist, dürfte doch - physikalisch gesehen - am Grunde in jedem Fall 4°C herrschen, egal ob man abdeckt oder nicht. Es hätte nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Eisdicke, würde aber später das Abschmelzen verzögern, da es auch gegen Erwärmung von Außen isoliert. Nur wenn man ziemlich früh mit Abdecken anfängt, würde man evtl. die Kältephase etwa verkürzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ich decke den Teich mit Styrodurplatten ab und an den Rändern mit Noppenfolie.

Das hat folgende Vorteile:
- Der Teich kühlt nicht so schnell aus. Die Fische haben länger Zeit sich an die Temperaturen zu gewöhnen.
- Die Schwankungen Tag/Nacht werden minimiert. Das ist Stress für sie.
- Im Frühjahr ist keine Eisschicht da. Die Fische kann ich dann 2-4 Wochen früher sehen und eventuell füttern.
- Der verfügbare Raum ist deutlich größer, da es praktisch keine Eisschicht gibt.
. Die kritische Phase ohne Nahrung kann deutlich verkürz werden.

Die Platten sind sehr einfach wechselbar. Wird es im Herbst noch mal wärmer wird ein Teil wieder abgedeckt. 
Auch im Frühjahr werden die Sonnenstrahlen tagsüber genutzt.


----------



## tyler (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Ich decke nicht ab,Sauerstoff und Filter laufen durch.Bisher keine Ausfälle.LG Angelika


----------



## lotta (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

ja Jörg, 
so stelle ich mir das auch vor... 
und werde es in der Art,
 dieses Jahr,  das erste Mal versuchen 
(wie schon gesagt, kann ich dann erst im kommenden Frühling, vom Erfolg oder Misserfolg, berichten)

@ Wolfgang, ja   wenn der Teich dann auch tief genug ist, 
  ,aber meiner ist nach der Erhöhung eben gerade erst 1M tief, 
mehr ging leider nicht 
Und ebenso geht es vielleicht vielen anderen Mitgliedern auch ?
Deshalb habe ich mich dieses Jahr, 
für eine Winterabdeckung entschieden, 
um meinen Fischen, den "Rausfangaktonsstress", zu ersparen,
(um sie in eine dauerhafte Innenhälterung, zu verbringen.)
Mal sehen, wie  sich dieses Jahr im Winter, alles entwickelt


----------



## meinereiner (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich nur eine Wassertiefe von maximal einen Meter habe, halte ich es bei mir für notwendig abzudecken.
Ich habe mir vor Jahren ein Gestell aus Edelstahl machen lassen. Schaut in etwa aus wie ein übergroßer Sonnenschirm. Darüber kommen zwei Bahnen (zwei Meter breit) Luftpolsterfolie aus dem Gartenbereich (robust und UV-beständig). Diese werden mit diversen Steinen beschwert, damit diese bei Sturm nicht davon __ fliegen. 

Der Pumpe wird, wenn die Wassertemperatur so ca. sechs, sieben Grad unterschreitet, abgeschaltet, und die Filter abgelassen. Einzig die Luftpumpe läuft weiter, und ein Sprudelstein wird in die Flachwasserzone des Teiches gelegt.
Auch wenn sich trotzdem eine Eisschicht bildet, wird die nie so dick, wie ohne Abdeckung. Zudem war es früher ohne Abdeckung so, dass manche Kinder, von der Straße aus, immer wieder Steine, Schneebälle oder Eis auf die Eisfläche geschmissen haben, was den Fischen sicherlich auch nicht gut getan hat.
Das die Abdeckung eine schnellere Erwärmung verhindert, kann ich in meinem Fall nicht unbedingt bestätigen. Sobald nämlich etwas Sonne hinkommt, funktioniert das wie bei einem Gewächshaus, und das Eis schmilzt schneller, bzw. das Wasser erwärmt sich schneller.

Das Verfahren wende ich bestimmt schon seit ca. 13 Jahren an, und habe damit keinerlei Probleme.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hi,

ich decke nicht ab. Ist bei mir, da es ja kein extra für Koi angelegter Teich ist bei  rund 12m x 10m Wasserfläche auch nicht so ohne weiters möglich

MfG Frank


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*



troll20 schrieb:


> Ich stell nur meine Finnhütte aus Doppelstegplatten aufs Wasser.
> In dieser steht die Belüfterpumpe mit 200 L/h.
> Damit fahren wir jetzt seit 10 Jahren ohne Verluste.
> 
> ...



Huhu René,

kann man von dieser Hütte mal ein Foto sehen? Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie die Belüftung so genau funktioniert... ist das eine einfache Pumpe oder was spezielles? Lese zwar immer von "Belüftung" hier, aber so genau geht niemand darauf ein oder es gibt einen speziellen Thread dazu den ich nicht kenne


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*



PfaelzerMaedel schrieb:


> Huhu René,
> 
> kann man von dieser Hütte mal ein Foto sehen? Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie die Belüftung so genau funktioniert... ist das eine einfache Pumpe oder was spezielles? Lese zwar immer von "Belüftung" hier, aber so genau geht niemand darauf ein oder es gibt einen speziellen Thread dazu den ich nicht kenne



Ja Foto, muß ich mal schauen, oder du wartest noch ein bissel dann steht es wieder aufn Teich und ich mach neue.
Belüftet wird mit einer einfachen Aquarium Membranpumpe 200 L/h und zwei Belüftersteinen,
sowas hier z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/JBL-ProSilent-a200-Luftpumpe-fur-Aquarien-von-50-300-l-GESCHENK-/310697584270?pt=de_haus_garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item485704e68e

LG René


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

An Alle!
Hatte mal im Winter 2009 oder 2010 eine Bohrung durch das Eis gemacht. 28cm waren das Resultat. Ich decke auch nicht ab. Ich denke Teiche ab 1m tiefe werden nie durchfrieren,allerdings halte ich den Gasaustausch für sehr wichtig und lieber an mehreren Stellen.

LG Ron!


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo Ron,

leider muß ich dir wiedersprechen.
Auch in 1,40m kann es zufrieren kommt zwar selten vor aber in den letzten 30 Jahren waren es mindestens zwei mal.
Da wird es auch für die Fischlis in 2,00m tiefe kälter als 4°C.

LG René


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hi Rene!
Ja, gut Rene, ich habe nur Vorort-Erfahrungen( Berliner Raum). Wenn es bei uns -20 Grad sind, liegen die Temperaturen in den Gebirgen mit Sicherheit noch bei weiten tiefer. Bis 1,4m für mich als alter " Flachland-Tiroler" schwer Vorstellbar, aber Du teilst hier Deine Erfahrungen mit.Wie hast Du es gemessen?
Ganz ehrlich gesagt, bei Eisbildung bis 1,4m würde ich dann auch lieber eine Abdeckung bevorzugen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hi

Eisdicken von über 30 cm halte ich in Deutschland für ausgeschlossen! Ausnahmen: Hochgebirge/Gletscher

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
der letzte Winter war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, aber in den Wintern davor kann ich Dir versichern, dass an den unbelüfteten Dorfteichen bei uns die 30 cm "unterschritten" wurden. Die Frostschäden meiner Uferbepflanzung bei mir sahen auch danach aus. Da ich aber im Winter Wasser umwälze, wollte ich das nicht als Argument anführen .


----------



## lotta (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Mehr als knapp 30 cm Eisfläche ,
 habei ich in unserer Gegend, auch noch nie erlebt


----------



## Patrick K (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo 

Ich wollte auf meine Abdeckung nicht mehr verzichten, hier bei uns Rheinland Pfalz /Vorderpfalz bräuchte man sie warscheinlich gar nicht. In meinem Innenhof wären 30 cm schon kaum vorstellbar,mmmmmhhh und 1,4 meter Eis, vielleicht in der nächsten Eiszeit

Abdeckung https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/445914/4

Aber durch die Abdeckung kann ich bis in den Januar füttern, die Koi haben dadurch nur eine kurze Futterpause und gehen stärker in das nächste Frühjahr, vor allem habe keine Eisschicht die sich wie einen Kühlaccu bis  März/ April hält .(Nachteil meines Innenhofes, Sonne erst ab ende März,Teich heizt sich erst spät auf, Vorteil meines Innehofes, Sonne erst ab März ,kaum Algenblüte, Teich bleibt bei22- 23°konstant bis ins Spätjahr)

Ich hatte es 2010 im Frühjahr mal mit einem User aus der Eifel im chat darüber ,Ich fütterte schon wieder an und er hatte noch 30 cm Eis auf dem Teich schwimmen

Ich denke es kommt ganz auf den Standort, den Teich und seine Bewohner an, ob eine Abdeckung gebraucht wird, beim mir ist sie eher vom Besitzer gewünscht und obwohl sie Vorteile bringt, nicht unbedingt  nötig 

Gruss Obs


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo Patrik 
Hoffe das alles gut ist bei Dir 
aber
was bedeutet den OBS ( Open Broadcaster Software ) 

Gruss R.


----------



## Limnos (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hi

@ Rolf:  Gerade im Winter sollte man nicht umwälzen, da man damit die stabile Temperaturschichtung stört. 4° Wasser ist auf jeden Fall am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches, weil am schwersten. Macht man das obere Wasser durch dauernd erneuten Kontakt mit dem Eis noch kälter, so verdünnt man damit die 4° Schicht, da man mit dem kälteren Wasser dem unteren Wärme entzieht. Um es klar zu sagen: Fische können auch in Wasser bis runter zu 0° überleben, und der Sauerstoffgehalt ist sogar noch größer, aber durch Jahrmillionen lange Entwicklung sind nun mal die Fische an 4° C "kaltes" Wasser als das optimale angepasst.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mitch (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

im Winter 2011/12 war es doch etwas kälter 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/463

und ich wohne nicht auf einem Gletscher


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Morgen 
Der Teich Winter 2012-----2013 ich lasse alles weiter laufen bis Heute keine verluste.
Gruss R.


----------



## seppl (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo, decken auch nicht ab. Wir lassen aber eine kleine Pumpe laufen, das Wasser
geht in einen Filter mit Luftströme  und direkt wieder zurück in ein langes Rohr in den Teich.
Wegen Faulgase, seit dem im Februar kein Koi Verlust mehr.
Gruß Marion


----------



## Michael H (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo
Das Ergebnis ist doch nicht so eindeutig wie ich dachte aber trotzdem hilfreich .
Dachte erst das die meisten Koi Besitzer abdecken . Nunja doch nicht so viel Verwöhnte Koi .
Das ich ja im Umbau bin , werde ich auch nicht Abdecken , wieder ein Problem weniger um das ich mich Kümmern oder mir den Kopf Zerbrechen muß.


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Naja,

meine Umfrage richtete sich auch eher an Koipool oder Koiteich Betreiber, die bei ihrem
Bau schon die Wände gedämmt haben ( mit Styrodur) und auch als Hochteich gebaut sind.

Da macht es schon Sinn, das Auskühlen nach oben hin auch zu verringern..

Habe das nur extra nicht mit angegeben, da ich nicht an so viel Resonanz gedacht habe, (wie in einem koikichi Forum)  diese Umfrage war eher allgemein gehalten.:smoki Hauptsache Anregungen und überhaupt Rückmeldungen zum Thema: -wie man es denn machen kann-

Hätte ich einen Naturteich würde ich den, wenn überhaupt bei geeigneter Form abdecken für die Schadensbegenzung, aber da in der Natur ja keiner abdeckt ist es ja nur unnötige Arbeit. ;-)

die Abstimmung hier ist ja auch Teichunabhängig ausgefallen  da spielen ja genug Faktoren eine Rolle


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*



PfaelzerMaedel schrieb:


> Huhu René,
> 
> kann man von dieser Hütte mal ein Foto sehen? Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie die Belüftung so genau funktioniert... ist das eine einfache Pumpe oder was spezielles? Lese zwar immer von "Belüftung" hier, aber so genau geht niemand darauf ein oder es gibt einen speziellen Thread dazu den ich nicht kenne



So nun gibt es auch Bilder 



Ups die haben ja schieflage  

LG Rene


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

interessante schwimmende Abdeckung mit einer Klappe , 

wird der Rest vom Teich auch noch "flach" abgedeckt?


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> interessante schwimmende Abdeckung mit einer Klappe ,
> 
> wird der Rest vom Teich auch noch "flach" abgedeckt?



Eigentlich ist das nur als Häuschen für die Belüfterpumpe gedacht, so das diese trocken steht und nicht die arg kalte Außenluft in den Teich bläst. Das ganze reicht aber um bei - 20°C einen ca. 50 cm breiten Streifen rund ums Haus Eisfrei zu halten.
Von daher gibt es keine weitere Abdeckung 

LG René


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Hallo,
wie schon gesagt, ich decke nicht ab.
Ich habe heute das Gartenhäuschen aufgeräutmt und dabei meine Lüfterpumpe gefunden die ich im Winter im Einsatz hatte.

Ich hatte so zu Versuchszwecken einen "Baumarkt-Eisfreihalter" auf dem Teich.
Dazu eine Aquariumlüfterpumpe mit 1,3 L(!) 

Das Ergebnis war: rund um den Eisfrei war ein "Ring" von ca 5 cm Eisfrei.
Das find ich bei den Temp. die letzten Winter waren, dazu die geringe Leistung der Pumpe, schon bemerkenswert.
Diesen Winter werde ich allerdings auf eine Pumpe mit mehr Leistung umstellen, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## koiteich1 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

So habe heute abgedeckt 
Wird alles noch etwas gestrafft wenn der Eingang fertig ist.


----------



## MaFF (12. Okt. 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich habe heute auch abgedeckt. So früh wie noch nie.  

Filter lasse ich noch auf volle Kraft weiter laufen.

Gruß.


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

Sehr geil eure Abdeckungen,

@koiteich1

wieviel kostet so ein Zelt?


----------



## mitch (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

guggst du 

http://www.ebay.de/bhp/folientunnel


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

ahhh  die Preise :-/ aber sehr gute Überdachung so ein Folientunnel


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

@mitch
Den Tunnel den du verlinkt hast kannst du in keinster weise mit meinem vergleichen 

@zAiMoN
Es handelt sich hierbei um Federstahlstäbe die ich vom Gärtner gekauft habe.
10 Stäbe 100€ und dann eben Gewächshausfolie drüber aber wenn es geht nicht die 0-8-15 Folie denn die sollte schon was aushalten.
Preise für die Folie schwanken gewaltig.
Am besten mal bei einem Gärtner oder Blumenhändler nachfragen ob die was gebrauchtes haben.

Wenn jemand noch ein paar Federstahlstäbe haben möchte kann ich gerne bei dem Gärtner nachfragen ob er noch welche abgibt.Standort wäre Plz.64625
Die sind 9,50m lang und können zum Transport zusammen gebogen werden und passen dann in einen Sprinter.
Ich habe meine auf eine Breite von 6m gesteckt was dann eine Höhe von ca. 1.95m ergibt.


----------



## mitch (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

@koiteich1: das dachte ich mir fast schon das deins kein 0815 teil ist

deins wird wohl so ähnlich sein http://www.nitsch-gartenbautechnik.de/nc/produkte/kat/filclair.html


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer deckt ab und wer nicht ...?*

sehr nette Abdeckung aber preislich schon mindestens 300€

Ich mein ne Licht/Doppelstegplatte/Styrodur Abdeckung ist auch nicht sehr günstig..

nächstes Jahr möchte ich eine Zelt - Gewächshaus - Folientunnel Kombination haben  für den Winter .!

Der Treibhauseffekt ermöglicht nahezu durchfüttern


----------

